# V1.1 UPDATE! Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms from Red Room Audio



## Red Room Audio (Sep 18, 2019)

We're excited to announce the official arrival of our newest library, Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms. It's available now for the intro price of just $79 (goes to $99 on October 1st).

The Cue Builders series debuts with a bang with this massive 16GB / 19,000 sample collection of epic and world percussion phrase performances. Our goal with the series is to provide instant inspiration across a variety of genres and themes.

Cue Builders libraries go far deeper than traditional loop libraries, offering up to 6 stems per phrase, separated by tonal color, with the ability to individually tweak their volume, panning, stereo width and EQ.

Drop fully orchestrated, driving percussion beds right into your cue. Alternatively, easily combine elements from each phrase to create your own bespoke percussion performance; mixing taikos or frame drums from one phrase with the snare ensemble or oil drums from another. Add the ability to mix close and hall mic positions, adjust start and end points and select from 4 exported BPM for exceptional tempo-syncing quality. Many phrases also include variations, expanding the library's content even further.

A hand-picked team of 10 sound designers from around the world performed phrases in 6 time signatures (3/4, 4/4, 5/4, 6/8, 7/8 and 12/8) using our vast boutique collection of meticulously deep-sampled percussion instruments, all recorded on a scoring stage.




Have a listen to the demos:



We hope our Cue Builders instruments spark your creativity and provide foundations for your own cinematic music. For full details go HERE.

www.redroomaudio.com


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 19, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> We're excited to announce the imminent arrival of our newest library, "Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms."
> 
> The Cue Builders series debuts with a bang with this massive 16GB / 19,000 sample collection of epic and world percussion phrase performances. Our goal with the series is to provide instant inspiration across a variety of genres and themes.
> 
> ...



How soon might it release? I have a film that would be perfect for this, but would not be able to wait too long. Congrats for a great sounding release.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 19, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> How soon might it release? I have a film that would be perfect for this, but would not be able to wait too long. Congrats for a great sounding release.


We should be releasing early next week.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 21, 2019)

I’ve been doing a little beta-testing on this and have to say it’s lots of fun. Some innovative ideas too for live-playing that keep things sounding fresh; like mixing stems whilst they’re playing and a mod wheel “tilt” function, skewing the mix to emphasise more high / low drums. Inspiring stuff!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 21, 2019)

Congrats guys - looks uber useful. Looking forward to the walkthrough.


----------



## Akarin (Sep 21, 2019)

Congratulations! Is there some MIDI out capability or is it audio based only?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 22, 2019)

It's audio loops only.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 23, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Congratulations! Is there some MIDI out capability or is it audio based only?


This library is audio phrases/loops, but each phrase has up to 6 stems that you can freely combine with others to create your own unique loops. It's quite deep and flexible. Walk-thru coming soon!


----------



## Leo (Sep 23, 2019)

Sound's good! 
I'm look forward to Walk-thru.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 24, 2019)

Released today! Details added to the original post. Thanks everyone, looking forward to hearing what everyone creates with this.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 24, 2019)

Pretty impressive.

Great interface. EvilDragon, I presume?

.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 24, 2019)

Nice price, insta-buy. I bought it and installed pulse, after some digging found a serial number in my account under "orders" (no email with serial yet) but pulse won't take the serial key.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 24, 2019)

Excuse me, what is Pulse?

.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 24, 2019)

Jack Weaver said:


> what is Pulse


Yet another downloader. I wonder how many I have installed now.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 24, 2019)

chillbot said:


> Nice price, insta-buy. I bought it and installed pulse, after some digging found a serial number in my account under "orders" (no email with serial yet) but pulse won't take the serial key.


Hi @chillbot please email [email protected] and we'll take care of you.

@Jack Weaver Pulse is a new downloader app created by the folks at VSTBuzz. Several developers are using it now for it's amazing features, including easy re-downloads, product updates, watermarking, copy protection, etc. It's very similar to Spitfire's downloader and we think it's going to catch on around the industry soon. You can check it out HERE.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 24, 2019)

OK guys, thanks. 

.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 24, 2019)

I have to say that I'm FULLY supportive of the Pulse downloader. It's fast, easy and streamlined. I hope more companies start to get on board with it as I find it vastly superior to the always-stalling Continuata.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 25, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> We're excited to announce the official arrival of our newest library, Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms. It's available now for the intro price of just $79 (goes to $99 on October 1st).
> 
> The Cue Builders series debuts with a bang with this massive 16GB / 19,000 sample collection of epic and world percussion phrase performances. Our goal with the series is to provide instant inspiration across a variety of genres and themes.
> 
> ...




It's a shame these samples are all at 16 bit / 44.1 , especially with the time stretching. It limits how much you can get out of the sample (yes, I know you recorded at 4 different speeds, but time stretching still needs to be done to fit the tempo). I know there is a lot of content, but having a 24 bit option would have made it an easy buy.

Are these percussion samples from "Saga"? They sound very different, but if they are I'm surprised how much the Sound Designers got out of them. Impressive. But I'll wait to see if it ever gets released in 24 bit.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 25, 2019)

Hey guys I 'probably' will still pull the trigger on this but two things that would have knocked it out of the park (please feel free to charge more) would be:

1. 24 bit files a must (given the nature of varying tempos - project to project or WITHIN a project/cue - unless we hit the four tempos exactly are going to be stretched.)
2. midi export - or minimally a folder with midi by stem(s).

Like I say - I see the utilitarian use of this library and that for sure I welcome, but do the above mentioned items and me thinks the sales would be higher.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 25, 2019)

I have to say I agree with Rob above.

There is _so_ much that's good in the interface and the ideas in this. (I own this library now.) 

A bit better audio quality would be good. After all, I'm sure the original files were recorded in a higher format. It's a bit hard to see using low res files in professional work. 

There aren't really so many files that would make it impossible to take the original music from whatever format they were in (Dorico or whatever) and deliver MIDI files. That would make this library so very usable. 

I'd definitely be willing to pay double for a product like that. 

.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 25, 2019)

Hi @X-Bassist and @Rob Elliott . We chose to go with 16-bit samples to minimize RAM usage, figuring that the 4 tempi would take care of any time-stretching artifacts. But after seeing your wishes here we're going to go ahead and package 24-bit samples and will happily provide them to existing customers upon request. Just email us at [email protected] and we'll take care of you.

The MIDI files request is a much more difficult ask. We pondered their inclusion more than once during development but for very complex reasons I won't bother detailing here it would have required many, many hours of MIDI note/file re-organization and tweaking to be usable. Therefor we opted to pass. Hope that's not a deal-breaker and our reasonable pricing for such a massive amount of content helps make up for it.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 25, 2019)

That's a very kind offer. Thank you. Email request sent. 

And it certainly is a reasonable price for that amount of content. 

The musicality (and usability) of the loops is good. I'd still pay double for MIDI, if that would price point would make up for the laborious process of doing that. 

.


----------



## X-Bassist (Sep 25, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi @X-Bassist and @Rob Elliott . We chose to go with 16-bit samples to minimize RAM usage, figuring that the 4 tempi would take care of any time-stretching artifacts. But after seeing your wishes here we're going to go ahead and package 24-bit samples and will happily provide them to existing customers upon request. Just email us at [email protected] and we'll take care of you.
> 
> The MIDI files request is a much more difficult ask. We pondered their inclusion more than once during development but for very complex reasons I won't bother detailing here it would have required many, many hours of MIDI note/file re-organization and tweaking to be usable. Therefor we opted to pass. Hope that's not a deal-breaker and our reasonable pricing for such a massive amount of content helps make up for it.


Thanks for the great response! I never expected it, but I appreciate it. The 24 bit files will help.

I realize the midi files would still need matching instruments since there aren't multisample instruments, so I don't think skipping the midi is a big deal. Placing the blocks needed to mix and match loops is easy enough.

But what could help mucho mucho is single hits to end or transition phrases, often the weak part of phrase percussion libraries. It's great that there is a switch to add or remove an end hit, it would just be nice to have more control over the level and placement by having those end notes on a seperate key.

But regardless, this is a great library. Thanks for upgrading it.


----------



## JohannesR (Sep 26, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi @X-Bassist and @Rob Elliott . We chose to go with 16-bit samples to minimize RAM usage, figuring that the 4 tempi would take care of any time-stretching artifacts. But after seeing your wishes here we're going to go ahead and package 24-bit samples and will happily provide them to existing customers upon request. Just email us at [email protected] and we'll take care of you.
> 
> The MIDI files request is a much more difficult ask. We pondered their inclusion more than once during development but for very complex reasons I won't bother detailing here it would have required many, many hours of MIDI note/file re-organization and tweaking to be usable. Therefor we opted to pass. Hope that's not a deal-breaker and our reasonable pricing for such a massive amount of content helps make up for it.



I don’t think 24-bit would make that much of a difference actually. On the other hand, higher sample rate would make an audible difference when slowing down audio.

Personally, I like it when developers make products as lean as possible. No 100.000 lines of useless code, no 12 mic positions where 10 sounds basically the same, no 32-bit audio where absolutely no one can tell the difference in an AB-test. If it sounds good, it sounds good!


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Sep 26, 2019)

Pretty much an instant buy for me based on the sound and ease of use, but I also greatly appreciate the developer's responsiveness to the concerns here. Thanks for making a great product available!


----------



## Michel Simons (Sep 26, 2019)

JohannesR said:


> I don’t think 24-bit would make that much of a difference actually. On the other hand, higher sample rate would make an audible difference when slowing down audio.



That's what I thought as well.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the great ideas here. Keep them coming, we're listening! 24-bit samples are almost ready to be delivered by request (thanks for the emails) and we'll be rolling out a little update soon with a few of your ideas implemented, including the ability to play the end hits samples, @X-Bassist. Stay tuned and thanks to all for the kind words.


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 26, 2019)

JohannesR said:


> I don’t think 24-bit would make that much of a difference actually. On the other hand, higher sample rate would make an audible difference when slowing down audio.



This is largely true, however it seems that 24-bit does have some impact with Elastique (which is what Kontakt is using for timestretching).

But yeah, 96k samples would probably have a greater impact than 24-bit. But that is over 2x the RAM load...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Sep 26, 2019)

Thanks for the 24-bit files. Sounds good here.

.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 26, 2019)

I like what I saw/heard in the walk-through video.
User interface looks accessible and laid out for good ease of use.
The mod-wheel tilt looks intriguing.
Of course only people who actually started using it might be able to say for sure but I do have the impression that it is pretty easy to use and variations through the layers etc are put together quickly.

A question remains for me if there is enough material for quieter passages, or is the focus more on big sound? Maybe someone who has tried it out might be able to chime in here.

Maybe as a future addendum I could imagine a selection of one-shot samples as well. This would enable us to create even more organic intro/outros/transitions.


----------



## reutunes (Sep 27, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> Maybe as a future addendum I could imagine a selection of one-shot samples as well. This would enable us to create even more organic intro/outros/transitions.



You could actually cut out one-shots yourself as all of the WAV files are included - over 19,000. These are per stem too, so there are lots of exposed hits on the loops recorded at 72 bpm. I've had lots of fun exploring them.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 27, 2019)

I'd like to buy but creating endings on percussion phrases like I can with a few given samples like Action Strikes is a big deal. A few multi sampled instruments to create your own ending over the top would have been killer. I guess I can add toms or what not from other libs but the consistency will suffer some.


----------



## cyoder (Sep 27, 2019)

There are release samples/oneshots available in the raw .wav files. Not multisamples but it is a matching single hit for each stem.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Sep 27, 2019)

reutunes said:


> You could actually cut out one-shots yourself as all of the WAV files are included - over 19,000. These are per stem too, so there are lots of exposed hits on the loops recorded at 72 bpm. I've had lots of fun exploring them.



Yes, true - but that defies the purpose of a time-efficient composing tool. I simply dont't want to spend the time to go through thousands of wav files.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 27, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> Yes, true - but that defies the purpose of a time-efficient composing tool. I simply dont't want to spend the time to go through thousands of wav files.


Hang tight, everyone. Our upcoming little update is going to map those end hit samples to the keyboard so you can play them when you want.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 27, 2019)

Trying do download, but it doesn't work. Redemption key not found. 
How long can it take until the key can be activated at pulse?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 27, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Trying do download, but it doesn't work. Redemption key not found.
> How long can it take until the key can be activated at pulse?



Hi @AndyP can you make sure your key is being put into Pulse in lower case (in case its in uppercase)? Also, drop us an email at [email protected] with your order confirmation email and we'll look at this for you


----------



## AndyP (Sep 27, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi @AndyP can you make sure your key is being put into Pulse in lower case (in case its in uppercase)? Also, drop us an email at [email protected] with your order confirmation email and we'll look at this for you


It´s all upper case. Will try lower case now.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 27, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> Hi @AndyP can you make sure your key is being put into Pulse in lower case (in case its in uppercase)? Also, drop us an email at [email protected] with your order confirmation email and we'll look at this for you


Thx, lower case works! Thank you! Maybe this should be mentioned in the installation instructions.

Great support! 👍


----------



## pulsedownloader (Sep 27, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Thx, lower case works! Thank you! Maybe this should be mentioned in the installation instructions.
> 
> Great support! 👍



Cool. We'll update Pulse so its not case sensitive shortly to avoid this issue in the future


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 27, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> We're excited to announce the official arrival of our newest library, Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms. It's available now for the intro price of just $79 (goes to $99 on October 1st).
> 
> The Cue Builders series debuts with a bang with this massive 16GB / 19,000 sample collection of epic and world percussion phrase performances. Our goal with the series is to provide instant inspiration across a variety of genres and themes.
> 
> ...




Have read Site & Forum info but perhaps missed comment re. SAGA involvement. Is there SAGA basis for this library, and if so, can more detail be provided.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 27, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Have read Site & Forum info but perhaps missed comment re. SAGA involvement. Is there SAGA basis for this library, and if so, can more detail be provided.


Yes, instruments from both Saga and Palette were used.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 27, 2019)

This is a great tool! I liked it the minute I used the modwheel. Well done.


----------



## AndreBoulard (Sep 28, 2019)

i just bought it up and now downloading!! the minute i heard it and easy of using the low and the highs with modwheels is super awesome and is a variety of world and epic stuff into it! its a no brainer for me at this price . so the current download at this time is 16 bit or 24 bit?


----------



## AndreBoulard (Sep 30, 2019)

been playing with ti it and it seems cpu hungrt if layered with other libs but maybe its just me. other then that this library is awesome to play with along with damage and ark3. great combo in my opinion.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Yes, instruments from both Saga and Palette were used.


That's very good because it allows me to build my own endings and intros.
I usually don't use loops very often, but they are so flexible and well done, I can't do better myself.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2019)

Ok - project out - want to dl this now. Is the current DL with 24 bit samples? (or is that an extra email to support)?


----------



## AndyP (Sep 30, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok - project out - want to dl this now. Is the current DL with 24 bit samples? (or is that an extra email to support)?


Extra email.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Extra email.



Ok just so I have it clear the initial DL is ONLY 16 bit samples - BOTH - for Kontakt instruments and wav's. With the additional email request do they send files to make Kontakt run 24 bit samples? (I personally am not really interested in wav files)


----------



## Red Room Audio (Sep 30, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Ok just so I have it clear the initial DL is ONLY 16 bit samples - BOTH - for Kontakt instruments and wav's. With the additional email request do they send files to make Kontakt run 24 bit samples? (I personally am not really interested in wav files)


Hi @Rob Elliott . Yes! Just drop an email to [email protected] and we'll hook you up with a link to the 24-bit samples and instructions. Thanks.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 30, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> Hi @Rob Elliott . Yes! Just drop an email to [email protected] and we'll hook you up with a link to the 24-bit samples and instructions. Thanks.



Perfect - ordering now.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 30, 2019)

Ordered as well, sent Support e-mail per above. PayPal confirmed payment here, but awaiting RRA download info. Looking forward! 

THX guys for pursuing the 24-bit sample need !


----------



## AndyP (Sep 30, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Ordered as well, sent Support e-mail per above. PayPal confirmed payment here, but awaiting RRA download info. Looking forward!
> 
> THX guys for pursuing the 24-bit sample need !


Have a look in your RRA download folder. It should contain a serialnumber. Probably with capital letters. If you make small letters out of it the download should work.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 30, 2019)

@


AndyP said:


> Have a look in your RRA download folder. It should contain a serialnumber. Probably with capital letters. If you make small letters out of it the download should work.



Bingo ! Downloading now. Many thanks ! Seem to recall something about this, but was not meaningful at the time ....  

24-bit Sample download (~25GB) grinding along ......


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 1, 2019)

AndreBoulard said:


> been playing with ti it and it seems cpu hungrt if layered with other libs but maybe its just me.



It's a lot of Time Machine Pro used simultaneously - especially if you enable all 3 mics and play loops that have all 6 timbres mapped, of course it's going to need some CPU


----------



## frank_m (Oct 1, 2019)

Hi, I wonder whether I am the only one with problems with the website (8 pm european time). I could not log in and thought that I had remembered my password wrong, so I tried to reset it twice, did not work. Support mail was not accepted, and of course I could not order cue while still discounted. Redroom audio, something wrong with your site? Frank.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2019)

Hmmmm sorry you are having issues. In USA and just entered site, MY Account, all is displaying accurately. Realize you are in Europe so not much help.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Oct 1, 2019)

frank_m said:


> Hi, I wonder whether I am the only one with problems with the website (8 pm european time). I could not log in and thought that I had remembered my password wrong, so I tried to reset it twice, did not work. Support mail was not accepted, and of course I could not order cue while still discounted. Redroom audio, something wrong with your site? Frank.


We're not having site problems that I'm aware of, as other orders are processing without issue. Please email [email protected] and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 1, 2019)

frank_m said:


> Hi, I wonder whether I am the only one with problems with the website (8 pm european time).


Login from Germany works without issues.


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 1, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> We're not having site problems that I'm aware of, as other orders are processing without issue. Please email [email protected] and we'll see if we can help.


Excellent stuff, thank you for the 24 bit samples. Well worth the asking price. 

My only curiosity is I never got a confirmation email on the purchase, or the serials. I had to go into my account, find the order, and copy the small print serial on the order page to download the product. My concern is a few years down the line if my computer fails I would be scratching my head without email search for downloads and serials, and yours would come up empty.

Is this usual or did I just not get the email? Thanks again.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Oct 1, 2019)

X-Bassist said:


> Excellent stuff, thank you for the 24 bit samples. Well worth the asking price.
> 
> My only curiosity is I never got a confirmation email on the purchase, or the serials. I had to go into my account, find the order, and copy the small print serial on the order page to download the product. My concern is a few years down the line if my computer fails I would be scratching my head without email search for downloads and serials, and yours would come up empty.
> 
> Is this usual or did I just not get the email? Thanks again.


Not sure why you didn't receive the email, but this is a great example of the beauty of the Pulse Downloader app. Now that you've registered an account and downloaded Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms there, Pulse saves your serial number and allows you to re-download the library whenever you need to! And for backup, you can also always find your serial number in your Red Room Audio account.


----------



## Calazzus (Oct 23, 2019)

reutunes said:


> I have to say that I'm FULLY supportive of the Pulse downloader. It's fast, easy and streamlined. I hope more companies start to get on board with it as I find it vastly superior to the always-stalling Continuata.



I hate continuata so much that a few times I have seriously considered not purchasing a library because of having to use it. I turn off my VPN and virus protection and it stalls at least 10 times. The only downloader I’ve used that consistently disappoint.


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Oct 23, 2019)

I have this , and there is some excellent, and interesting content to really help with epic tracks etc


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 23, 2019)

I bought Cue Builders when it first came out, and really love the design, sound, and potential for variety. I took it for a brief test drive when I first got it, then integrated it with the rest of my libraries and went about my business.

Yesterday, I finally had an opportunity to put Cue Builders to real use, and the final result was a dynamic and evolving percussion bed. Great stuff! However, my initial few minutes with the library were subject to a bit of comedic frustration TOTALLY DUE TO MY OWN STUPIDITY 

I had forgotten the key switches are dual function based on velocity (I don't think I've seen that before - quite clever). So here I am pounding on the key switches, but the corresponding percussion layers won't turn off. Frustrated, I start troubleshooting potential causes - DAW? Keyboard? Kontakt? A library bug? I cracked open the manual, but in my haste to find a solution, I only read far enough to confirm the key switches affect layers, but didn't get to the velocity bit 

Finally, in desperation, I went to the Red Room website and started writing up a support ticket!  But before sending it, thankfully I took a breath and decided to revisit the manual for a more thorough read, and of course, the answer was right there in black & white. Needless to say, I felt a bit sheepish and red faced 

I share this as a slightly embarrassing cautionary tale - if the key switches don't appear to be working for you, try invoking them with lower (or higher) velocities.


----------



## Red Room Audio (Nov 4, 2019)

Greetings all. We've received so many great reviews and comments about our new Cue Builders Cinematic Rhythms library, many thanks. Happy to announce a little v1.1 update for you. We've made a few additions and improvements based on your requests:

*ADDED*: 24-bit samples (in addition to the default 16-bit)
*ADDED*: Playable per-stem release hits that you can sprinkle in whenever you want
*ADDED*: Decimal BPM settings for granular tempo-syncing
*IMPROVED*: Various optimizations, bug fixes and improvements
To get this free update, login to your User Area and re-download the product. To upgrade to 24-bit samples, login and contact support. If you haven't yet purchased CBCR, the product page now offers a choice of 16-bit or 24-bit samples at time of purchase. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

Red Room Audio said:


> To get this free update, login to your User Area and re-download the product. To upgrade to 24-bit samples, login and contact support. If you haven't yet purchased CBCR, the product page now offers a choice of 16-bit or 24-bit samples at time of purchase. Thanks and enjoy!


How to update to 1.1? Pulse does not show any update function. Re-download from the user area ... I can't see it.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Nov 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> How to update to 1.1? Pulse does not show any update function. Re-download from the user area ... I can't see it.



I think you have to re-enter your serial number in the Pulse downloader.
If that doesn't work, contact their support, they have been very quick and helpful.
(I wish we didn't need to go through yet another downloader tool, but ok, whatever floats their boat..)
The 1.1 update BTW is really a nice touch.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> I think you have to re-enter your serial number in the Pulse downloader.


I tried, but nothing happens. I'll contact support.

Regardless, Cue Builders is awesome! I've been thrilled since the first note I played.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I tried, but nothing happens. I'll contact support.
> 
> Regardless, Cue Builders is awesome! I've been thrilled since the first note I played.



If you right click on the product in your library, then click on "Delete", it will let you download the newest version. We have an improved product update process in the works


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> If you right click on the product in your library, then click on "Delete", it will let you download the newest version. We have an improved product update process in the works


Cool! Thanks a lot!


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> If you right click on the product in your library, then click on "Delete", it will let you download the newest version. We have an improved product update process in the works


Installation failed. Tried 3 times now ...


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2019)

Just as a data point... I successfully updated Cue Builders a couple of weeks ago. I actually contacted Red Room support about it because I forgot that it's done thru Pulse. Anyway, the instructions I got and that worked for me, was simply to re-enter my serial code into Pulse. There was no deleting or anything else that needed to be done.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm doing (2) Desktop PC(s) Win10 Pro and 10 min or so left on download. Will advise what transpires.
(1) system displayed 'delete' with Rt-click. (1) system did not, but is processing download anyway.

I'm hoping it will be obvious after install, that the 1.1 Update is running ? (_I am using 24-bit_)


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

I will try to install on another volume.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> I'm doing (2) Desktop PC(s) Win10 Pro and 10 min or so left on download. Will advise what transpires.
> (1) system displayed 'delete' with Rt-click. (1) system did not, but is processing download anyway.
> 
> I'm hoping it will be obvious after install, that the 1.1 Update is running ? (_I am using 24-bit_)


In my case, the .nkc and .nkr files, at the very least, reflected new modified dates on the OS.

In terms of the updating process... I just realized my situation may be different because I went from a 16-bit 1.0 version to a 24-bit 1.1 version, which mans I had a separate download code for the 24-bit version. So I may in fact have deleted the old version first - just can't recall anymore. But either way, and fresh download should, in theory, be all that's needed.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Installation failed. Tried 3 times now ...



You may not have enough space on your drive?


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> You may not have enough space on your drive?


140 gig left. But it is an external drive. Trying again on the internal drive, maybe that works better.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

No luck today. Installation failed. If I want to unpack the rar files myself I get error messages. There is something wrong with the rar files.
Will contact support and reinstall my backup so far.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

Download finished ...... 24-bit install grinding along. I'm using Pulse v37.1.0 for everything __ no rar(s).


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Download finished ...... 24-bit install grinding along. I'm using Pulse v37.1.0 for everything __ no rar(s).


Same Version here. No luck at all.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> No luck today. Installation failed. If I want to unpack the rar files myself I get error messages. There is something wrong with the rar files.
> Will contact support and reinstall my backup so far.



Hi Andy drop us an email to h[email protected] and we'll try to help you


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 21, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Download finished ...... 24-bit install grinding along. I'm using Pulse v37.1.0 for everything __ no rar(s).



The installation can take a while as it's extracting a lot of files. If you manually extract it will take a long time too  took around 20 mins on our end when we tested


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 21, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> The installation can take a while as it's extracting a lot of files. If you manually extract it will take a long time too  took around 20 mins on our end when we tested



Aarrgghh !!! Ignore anything I post ! Existing content is dated Nov 4 and is identical to install just completed. 
Not sure where to look to have known that Update was already installed. Running fine on Reaper right now and no clue which version.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

Trying another user account on my MacBook, maybe a user right problem on my audio system. But that is unusual. We will see, next try.


----------



## AndyP (Nov 21, 2019)

pulsedownloader said:


> The installation can take a while as it's extracting a lot of files. If you manually extract it will take a long time too  took around 20 mins on our end when we tested


Done! This time it works. Restart, changed my user account on my MacBook, now it's there. I don't know why, however, it works. 
Thanks for support, hints, comments , everything!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 21, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Done! This time it works. Restart, changed my user account on my MacBook, now it's there. I don't know why, however, it works.
> Thanks for support, hints, comments , everything!



Great to hear. Sometimes turning it on and off again just works


----------



## Monkberry (Nov 24, 2019)

Just picked this up last night. Great price and very nice GUI with a good amount of options. Love the inclusion of start and end point designation with lock to note length. Makes it easy to change loops from 5/8 to 4/4 etc. And most importantly, it sounds great.


----------

